# The Owl and the Pussycat.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you remember Edward Lear's Owl and the Pussycat....????????

http://www.wimp.com/catowl/

Ray.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for that Ray.
What an unlikely friendship!
Brilliant,
Lindsay


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for showing that,brightens up the day.

Les


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderful! Assume they were reared together??


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Love it! Thanks Ray.

Catz


----------

